# Windows 7 / Vista computers can't share files



## bobgug (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two computers on a home network, one on Vista and the other on Windows 7. Both are in the same workgroup. All sharing options are on. In the Network view, you can see the other computer but cannot open it to access any shared files. The error message appears: "\\compname is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the adminstrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Logon failure: user account restriction. Possible reasons are blank passwords not allowed, logon hour restrictions, or a policy restriction has been enforced." 

I have no idea how to fix this. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Things to consider and need to be configured correctly on all those computers in your network so that they can communicate well.

1.) Workgroup Name is all the same on all computers.
2.) Verify that Netbios is enabled. 
Click Start, and then click Network. (Or you can click Start, type ncpa.cpl into the search box, and press ENTER). 
Click on the Network and Sharing Center, and then click Manage Network Connections. 
Right click on the Local Area Connection or the connection you are using. 
Select the Internet Protocol version 4 (TCP/IPv4) 
Click the Advanced button under the General tab. 
Click the WINS tab. 
Click the Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP button. 
Click Ok. 

3.) Firewalls/Security Software need to be disabled.
4.) File and Printers sharing needs be enabled and here's a guide.
5.) Create a UserName and Password on all your computers sharing resources in your network from Control Panel =>User Accounts. For ex. Comp1 has a Username of User1 and a Password of 1234, create the same Login to Comp2 and then Vice Versa. 

Please post update.


----------

